

Is it OK to link to Print-format pages? - CWuestefeld

Occasionally, posted URLs link directly to pages intended for printable output, excluding advertisements, links to other features of the site, and other browser-oriented niceties.<p>On one hand, it's true that nobody much likes ads, and multi-page articles are annoying.<p>On the other hand, the folks that are actually creating the content need their ad revenue to stay in business, and from an artistic point of view, it seems proper to let them display content as they wish.<p>Should submissions link to the "native" page, or is it OK to link directly to print-formatted pages?
======
ErrantX
I usually say native page; HN links can sometimes be a decent amount of
traffic so denying the publisher any potential advertising revenue is,
potentially, a little "rude" (IMO).

On the other hand if you get one of these sites with a silly amount of
advertising that detracts from the content I personally find it ok.

------
shrughes
Yes. Anytime, anywhere. If it has a URL, it's OK to link directly to it. If
sites don't like that practice, too bad. You don't have to care about them.

